# What is this little guy?! Jelly??



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys was feeding my Mandarin and saw this little guy scooting slowly in my tank. What do you think it is! lol so random 

I placed him in a secure location ahha. Interesting.. 8 tentacles, I wonder if its good or bad.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I was able to get a short video at the time where my dad brother and I were being little girls looking at this thing hahaha Check it out! see him scooting.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Likley a hydroid.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I looked up hydroids, seems like most are stationary. and this one has 8 tentacles, clear body, not covered in small arms. Its odd.. Im searching for it haha.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hydroids go through a free swimming larval stage. That's what it looks like, I'll take a look in my book.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

shit!. Hmm... Well I did remove it. Apparently they aren't that bad. Ah well, interesting lol.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> shit!. Hmm... Well I did remove it. Apparently they aren't that bad. Ah well, interesting lol.


Definitely some sort of some sort of Medusoid life.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

for your future references. We had it as sticky post, but it is gone 

http://www.xtalworld.com/Aquarium/hitchfaq.htm

http://www.chucksaddiction.com/hitchhikers.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

that was pretty cool


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol Thanks guys.


----------

